# H07V-K auf Kabeltrasse installiert



## TimoK (14 März 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir haben hier das Problem, dass als Zuleitung vor einigen Jahren versehentlich H07V-K (95mm2) als Einzelader über Kabeltrassen verwendet worden ist. 
Da dieser Typ ja bekanntlich nur die Basisisolierung darstellt und nach DIN VDE 0298-3 nicht zulässig ist bin ich nun auf der Suche nach einer Alternative zu der neuen Verlegung. Meine Frage ist daher wie ihr das Ganze seht - wenn die Leitung zusätzlich mechanisch geschützt wird o.ä. - ist dies dann ausreichnd oder führt kein Weg an einer neuen Installation vorbei?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## winnman (14 März 2011)

wenn es wirklich H07V-K und nicht ev E-YY 1x95 ist (sorry Österreichische Bezeichnung) dann wirst du wohl für die Erneuerung der Leitungen sorgen müssen.
Alternativen: Kabel E-YY 4x95 oder eben 4x E-YY1x95. eventuell wegen Abminderung beim Kabel bzw auch bei Häufung, . . . in diesem Zuge nachprüfen ob 95mm² ausreicht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 März 2011)

Stell ein paar Masten auf und mach eine Freileitung draus!


----------



## TimoK (15 März 2011)

Es ist wirklich H07V-K...

Wenn ich das mal mit einem Schaltschrank vergleiche habe ich dort doch auch nur einen (Kunststoff)Kanal bzw. den Schaltschrank an sich als zusätzliche Isolierung.

Wenn nun das gesamte Kabel im Kabelkanal außerhalb geschützt wird ( Deckel drauf,Potentialausglich usw. ) dann habe ich doch ähnliche Bedingungen, oder sehe ich das verkehrt?

Wo sind denn die Normenguru's? 


Gruß
Timo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 März 2011)

Mit den Freileitungen, habe ich ernst gemeint das könnte gehen wenn
du nicht HO7V-K genommen hättest, es muss H07V-U sein, nicht Feindrähtig.

Mann darf das sogar in Rohr verlegen wenn die Umgebungsbedingen es
zu lassen, nicht Aggresiv oder feucht.
Kanal kann ich jetzt nicht mit bestimmtheit sagen, könnte aber auch gehen.


*Aber* du hast das doch bestimmt nicht ernst gemeint das du da jetzt einen
Kanal rumschlagen willst, bitte mache das auf keinen fall. Diese Adern
haben einfach nicht die Mechanische festigkeit, wie eine normale Leitung.
Ich würde sagen da habt ihr mist gebaut und tauscht die Leitung aus, es
ist wie es ist. Am besten nimmt mann für solche sachen Erdkabel NYY, das
ist Mechanisch sehr fest und da gehen die Nager nicht so gerne dran.


----------



## TimoK (15 März 2011)

Die Bedingungen sind relativ gut, trockene Halle, keine großen Temperaturschwankungen usw. 

Der Vorschlag mit dem Einhausen kam hier im Haus, ich denke aber auch, dass die Leute, die das vor ein paar Jahren verzapft haben einfach Mist gebaut haben und es nun ein paar Euros kostet. 
Wird also vermutlich auf eine Neuverlegung rauslaufen.

Hat jemand Interesse an ein paar hundert Metern H07V-K 1x95mm2? ;-)

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Schnitzel (15 März 2011)

Moin,

Aderleitungen im Elektroinstallationsrohr oder Aderleitungen im geschlossenen Elektroinstallationskanal ist als Verlegeart vorgesehen nach der Tabelle 9 in der VDE 0298 Teil 4

Grüße


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 März 2011)

Das Problemm mit den Einpacken ist einfach das die Leitungen hier und da
ein wenig zu kurz sind, dh das in den Kanal Wahrscheinlich größere Radien
gebraucht werden, da zieht mann mal am einen Ende ein bischen zu stark
und schon hat mann verdecket beschädigungen der Issolierung, die sich
dann unter umständen erst nach jahren bemerkbar machen. 
Ein Nachträgliches einhausen kann einfach nicht gut gehen, es sieht halt 
anders aus wenn der Kanal vorher liegt und die Leitungen werden vorsichtig
eingebracht.
Außerdem steht im meinen Fachbuch was ich hier vor mir liegen habe, das
so etwas nur mit H07V-U gemacht werden darf. 

Nochmal ich rate von dieser vorgehensweise energisch ab.


----------



## Nordischerjung (15 März 2011)

So, hab da auchmal etwas gefunden



> PVC - Aderleitungnach VDE 0281 Teil 3 nach HD 21.3 S3
> H07V - K feindrähtig





> *Anwendung* Diese Leitungen sind bestimmt für die Verlegung in  Rohren auf, in und unter Putz sowie in geschlossenen  Installationskanälen. Als Potentialausgleichsleitungen auch zur direkten  Verlegung auf, im und unter Putz. Zur inneren Verdrahtung von Geräten,  Schaltanlagen und Verteilern sowie für geschützte Verlegung in und an  Leuchten mit einer Nennspannung bis 1000 V Wechselspannungoder 750 V  Gleichspannung gegen Erde. Bei Verwendungin Schienenfahrzeugen darf die  Betriebsgleichspannung 900 V gegen Erde betragen. Das Produkt ist  konform zur EWG-Richtlinie (Nieder-spannungsrichtlinie)CE.
> *Hinweis* Diese Leitungen dürfen nicht zur direkten Verlegung auf Pritschen, Rinnen oder Wannen verwendet werden.


----------



## TimoK (15 März 2011)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Aderleitungen im Elektroinstallationsrohr oder Aderleitungen im geschlossenen Elektroinstallationskanal ist als Verlegeart vorgesehen nach der Tabelle 9 in der VDE 0298 Teil 4
> 
> Grüße


 
Tabelle 9 gilt leider nicht für H07V-K , sondern nur Tabelle 3 und 11.

Die Idee ist aber inzwischen gestorben, Austausch der Leitungen ist notwendig!

Besten Dank an alle!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Sockenralf (15 März 2011)

Hallo,

wo könnte man denn den Klingeldraht abholen, wenn man denn Verwendung dafür hätte?

Ich bring auch eine Kiste Bier mit 



MfG


----------



## TimoK (16 März 2011)

Ich glaube mit einer Kiste Bier ist unser Schrottverkäufer nicht ganz zufrieden


----------

